# Favourite classical songs



## Irusia (Oct 20, 2021)

Hello! I'm new here (even though I read the forum before registering and used the recommendations to find new music).

Here are some of my favourite classical songs:

1. Oskar Merikanto - Laula tyttö




2. Jaakko Tokola - Sinua muistan




3. Denys Sičynśkyj - Ne spivajte meni toji pisni




4. Mykola Lysenko - Ajstry / Asters
You can find it in the app called UL Classic. There are some recordings on YouTube too, but I don't like them.
5. Leslie Crabtree - Evening song




6. Jean Luc Guyard - Ce que je verrai bientôt pour la première fois




7. Gérard Croissant - Mon chant d'aujourd'hui




8. Gérard Croissant - Vivre d'amour




9. Galadriel's song of Eldamar - Tolkien wrote the lyrics, don't know the composer





Some of them are sung in a non-classical way, but they're still composed by a classical composer (that's what makes me love them even more, honestly, cause I can clearly hear and understand the lyrics).
I prefer male singers when it comes to classical singing (or when women don't sing way too high - it makes lyrics less understandable, you cannot hear what they're saying if it's very high).
I don't like coloratura style.

I don't listen to opera, because:
1. I don't speak any of the most common opera languages.
2. The stories are boring to me.
3. The lyrics aren't as good.
I especially dislike the most showy arias. I like when the music comes from the heart, expresses deep emotions. Showiness stands in the way, instead of making you enjoy the beauty and think about the meaning of the song, the impressive songs just draw your attention to the difficulty of singing it. It's as if the singer tells you: "Look at how cool I am!" instead of: "Look at how nice this song is!" I think it's a wrong approach (although your opinion might be different, you may look for something else in music than I do).

For me the lyrics are as important as the music, I like understanding them and enjoying them. I like lyrics to be meaningful and beautiful. I rarely listen to songs in languages I don't know, especially if the translation is not available. Even if there's a translation, I feel like something is inevitably lost in translation.
The Finnish songs I posted are exceptions, cause I really like them (and I do understand a little bit of Finnish).
I'm trying to learn French at the moment, that's why I listen to some French songs.

If I recall some other songs I'll add them. I don't know many.

Which songs could you recommend in English, Spanish, Slavic languages or Finnish, Estonian?


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

The 100 or 200 best classical songs are in German, by Schubert, Schumann, Brahms, Mahler, Wolf, Strauss etc. This tradition was so dominant that even a Scandinavian like Grieg wrote some of his songs to German texts.

Fortunately, many translations of well known classical songs or lieder can be found here:

https://www.lieder.net/


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Irusia said:


> Which songs could you recommend in English, Spanish, Slavic languages or Finnish, Estonian?


So German and French songs are not asked for.

Some English/American songs and song cycles very much worth hearing (imho):

Warlock - The Curlew
Britten - Winter Words (also his other songs and cycles)
Vaughan Williams - On Wenlock edge (also Songs of travel)
Barber - Knoxville Summer of 1915 (also Dover Beach)


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Irusia said:


> Which songs could you recommend in English, Spanish, Slavic languages or Finnish, Estonian?


Art Rock hit the high points of English song, I think. I would also add Britten's orchestrated cycles, particularly the Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, Op. 31.

For Finnish, there are some superb recordings of Sibelius songs by Jorma Hynninen, Kim Borg, and Tom Krause.

For Slavic songs, start with Tchaikovsky, but there are plenty of gems by Mussorgsky, Rachmaninov, Glinka, et al.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> So German and French songs are not asked for.
> 
> Some English/American songs and song cycles very much worth hearing (imho):
> 
> ...


Excellent post! Excellent opening post too.

I have made a playlist of these recommendations which I am excited to listen to.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

If you understand Russian, a number of great Soviet era singers sang and recorded German Lieder in Russian. Look for recordings by Pavel Lisitsian, George Ots (who may also have recorded in Estonian), Boris Gmyrya, Mark Reizen, and Georgi Vinogradov. The latter is well served on this set, which is still available rather cheaply:


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Note that many of Sibelius' are usually in sung in Swedish!

There are three short but worthwhile song cycles by Mussorgsky, "Nursery" (Детская), "Songs and Dances of Death" (Песни и пляски смерти) and "Without sun" (Без солнца). (The last one is unfortunately not well served on recordings.) Another famous one is the Song of the flea (from Faust, also set by Beethoven and in Berlioz' Damnation). The other russian composers also wrote songs and there are some mixed recitals but I don't remember famous ones.

My favorite English anthology is Terfel's "The vagabond". I also support the Britten recommendation. The other famous English orchestral songs are Elgar's "Sea pictures" but they are rather Victorian.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Kreisler jr said:


> Note that many of Sibelius' are usually in sung in Swedish!


True - it was Sibelius' first language - but some of them exist in either Finnish or Swedish (e.g. Illale/Til Kvallen).



> There are three short but worthwhile song cycles by Mussorgsky, "Nursery" (Детская), "Songs and Dances of Death" (Песни и пляски смерти) and "Without sun" (Без солнца). (The last one is unfortunately not well served on recordings.)


True, although the versions by Leiferkus and Nesterenko are pretty decent. There's also a surprisingly good recording by, of all people, Benjamin Luxon. And isn't there a recording by Boris Gmyrya?



> The other famous English orchestral songs are Elgar's "Sea pictures" but they are rather Victorian.


But timeless in Janet Baker's hands.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sure on this Shining Night - Four Songs III
Samuel Barber


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Songs of Solitude: V. The Second Coming · Thomas Hampson


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Another thread hijacked on the altar of youtube clips.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Agreed, let's not turn this into another "post a YouTube clip everyday" thread.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For Spanish songs, I'd recommend Manuel de Falla's song cycle _Siete canciones populares españolas_, and not much else tbh.

For Russian songs, definitely the already mentioned cycles by Mussorgsky. Shostakovich (not yet mentioned I think) composed several song cycles that are worthwhile (like the Suite on verses of Michelangelo Bunannoroti and Four verses of Captain Lebyadkin), as well as his 14th symphony, which he could also have defined as a song cycle (and an amazing one as well).


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Wonderful listening.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I found another great one:
View attachment 160690


Chopin: Czary (Charms), KK.IVa/11
Chopin: Dumka (Reverie), KK.IVb/9
Chopin: Dwojaki koniec (The Double End), Op. 74 No. 11
Chopin: Enchantment, Op. 74 No. 18
Chopin: Gdzie lubi (What She Likes), Op. 74 No. 5
Chopin: Hulanka (Merrymaking), Op. 74 No. 4
Chopin: Melodia (Melody), Op. 74 No. 9
Chopin: Moja pieszczotka (My Sweetheart), Op. 74 No. 12
Chopin: Narzeczony (The Bridegroom), Op. 74 No. 15
Chopin: Nie ma czego trzeba (I Want What I Have Not), Op. 74 No. 13
Chopin: Pierscien (The Ring), Op. 74 No. 14
Chopin: Piosnka litewska (Lithuanian Song), Op. 74 No. 16
Chopin: Posel (The Messenger), Op. 74 No. 7
Chopin: Precz z moich oczu (Out of My Sight!), op. 74 No. 6
Chopin: Reverie, Op. 74 No. 19
Chopin: Sliczny chlopiec (Handsome Lad), Op. 74 No. 8
Chopin: Smutna rzeka (The Sad River), Op. 74 No. 3
Chopin: Spiew z mogilky (Leaves Are Falling), Op. 74 No. 17
Chopin: Wiosna (Spring), Op. 74 No. 2
Chopin: Wojak (The Warrior), Op. 74 No. 10
Chopin: Zyczenie (The Maiden's Wish), Op. 74 No. 1


----------



## gnail (Jan 5, 2021)

Wow I didn’t even know Chopin actually wrote songs. I had recently discovered Debussy songs on the Debussy warner box and I really like them but don’t see them being discussed much.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

gnail said:


> Wow I didn't even know Chopin actually wrote songs. I had recently discovered Debussy songs on the Debussy warner box and I really like them but don't see them being discussed much.


You see, you learn something each day.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Hvorostovsky: In this moonlit night

Dmitri Hvorostovsky (baritone) & Ivari Ilja (piano)

Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
Taneyev, S: B'jotsja serdce bespokojnoje (Anxiously beats the heart), Op. 17 No. 9
Taneyev, S: Lyudi spyat, Op. 17 No. 10
Taneyev, S: Menu'et (Minuet), Op. 26 No. 9
Taneyev, S: Ne veter veja s vysoty (Not the wind from on high), Op. 17 No. 5
Taneyev, S: Poems (4), Op. 32
Taneyev, S: Romances (10), Op. 17
Taneyev, S: Stalaktity, Op. 26 No. 6
Taneyev, S: Winter Journey (Zimni put') (Polonsky) Op. 32 No. 4
Tchaikovsky: Six lieder on poems by Daniel Rathaus, Op. 73

Eat your heart out song lovers.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sibelius & Rachmaninov: Songs

Jacques Imbrailo (baritone) & Alisdair Hogarth (piano)

Rachmaninov: Christ is risen, Op.26 No. 6
Rachmaninov: How fair this spot, Op. 21 No. 7
Rachmaninov: In the silence of the secret night, Op. 4 No. 3
Rachmaninov: Letter to K.S. Stanislavsky
Rachmaninov: Lilacs, Op. 21 No. 5
Rachmaninov: On the death of a siskin, Op.21, No. 8
Rachmaninov: Sing not, O lovely one (Ne poi, krasavitsa, pri mne), Op. 4 No. 4
Rachmaninov: Spring torrents, Op. 14 No.11
Rachmaninov: To my children, Op.26, No. 7
Sibelius: Five Christmas Songs, Op. 1
Sibelius: Five Songs, Op. 37
Sibelius: Norden, Op. 90 No. 1 (Runeberg)
Sibelius: På verandan på vid havet, Op. 38 No. 2 (Viktor Runeberg)
Sibelius: Säf, säf, susa, Op. 36 No. 4 (Text: Gustav Fröding)
Sibelius: Svarta rosor, Op. 36 No. 1 (Ernst Josephson)

Also wonderful disc .


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Another thread hijacked on the altar of youtube clips.





Art Rock said:


> Agreed, let's not turn this into another "post a YouTube clip everyday" thread.


I like having the clips so I can easily listen to the songs. What's the problem for y'all?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

SanAntone said:


> I like having the clips so I can easily listen to the songs. What's the problem for y'all?


They're fine in the "What are you listening to now threads" but what happens in other threads is that they put an end to any serious discussion.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Another thread hijacked on the altar of youtube clips.





Art Rock said:


> Agreed, let's not turn this into another "post a YouTube clip everyday" thread.





Tsaraslondon said:


> They're fine in the "What are you listening to now threads" but what happens in other threads is that they put an end to any serious discussion.


From my perspective an album cover doesn't start a discussion since looking at it doesn't offer anything to listen to. If I have to find the song on YouTube or elsewhere for every post - I won't bother.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Irusia said:


> Hello! I'm new here (even though I read the forum before registering and used the recommendations to find new music).
> 
> Here are some of my favourite classical songs:
> 
> ...


In English, I'm a big fan of the songs of American composer Ned Rorem, one of the last living students of Nadia Boulanger.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sibelius - Orchestral Songs

Soile Isokoski (soprano)

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam

Sibelius: Arioso, Op. 3 (Text: J.L. Runeberg)
Sibelius: Den första kyssen, Op. 37 No. 1 (Text: J.L. Runeberg)
Sibelius: Eight Songs, Op. 57 (Text: Ernst Josephson)
Sibelius: En slända, Op. 17, No. 5
Sibelius: Five Songs, Op. 37
Sibelius: Five Songs, Op. 38
Sibelius: Hertig Magnus, Op. 57 No. 6
Sibelius: Höstkväll, Op. 38:1 (Text: Viktor Rydberg)
Sibelius: Kaiutar, Op. 72, No. 4
Sibelius: Lastu lainehilla, Op. 17, No. 7
Sibelius: Luonnotar, Op. 70 (Text: Kalevala)
Sibelius: Men min fågel märks dock icke, Op. 36, No. 2
Sibelius: På verandan på vid havet, Op. 38 No. 2 (Viktor Runeberg)
Sibelius: Säf, säf, susa, Op. 36 No. 4 (Text: Gustav Fröding)
Sibelius: Se'n har jag ej frågat mera, Op. 17 No. 1 (Text: J.L. Runeberg)
Sibelius: Seven Runeberg Songs, Op. 13
Sibelius: Seven Songs, Op. 17
Sibelius: Six Songs, Op. 36
Sibelius: Six Songs, Op. 72 (Songs Nos. I & II are lost)
Sibelius: Soluppgång, Op. 37 No. 3 (Text: Tor Hedberg)
Sibelius: Souda, souda, sinisorsa (Swim, duck, swim) (A.V. Forsman-Koskimies)
Sibelius: Under strandens granar (Under the fir-trees) Op. 13 No. 1 (Runeberg)
Sibelius: Var det en dröm? Op. 37 No. 4 (J.J. Wecksell)
Sibelius: Våren flyktar hastigt, Op. 13 No. 4 (Text: Runeberg)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Canciones populares españolas (Spanish Popular Songs)

Nuria Chocq Mampel (soprano), Christian locussol (guitar)

Falla: Canción del fuego fatuo
Falla: Homenaje a Debussy
Falla: Siete Canciones populares españolas
Lorca: Canciónes (13) españolas antiguas

Spanish this time


----------



## Musicpro (Nov 4, 2021)

I recommend the newly released Classical Oratorio in English titled THE BEATITUDES:




Have you listened to it?


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

By excluding German & French texts, that leaves out a whole lot of my favorite songs!--by Schumann, Schubert, Wolf, Mozart, R. Strauss, Brahms, Schoenberg, Berg, etc.; as well as those by Debussy, Ravel, Duparc, Faure, Chausson, Roussel, Delage, Poulenc, Messiaen, etc.. But I'll try to stay within the perimeters that you've set,

I. In Spanish (Catalan, & French...)

1. In recent years, I've most enjoyed getting to know the songs or cancons of the Catalan composer, Federico Mompou, whose solo piano music I especially like. The Naxos recordings by soprano, Marta Mathéu, with pianist Jordi Masó are excellent & come complete in two CD volumes: Sorry to include You Tube clips, but I find them helpful when introducing people to repertory or artists they may not know about, & Mompou's songs are well worth getting to know:

--Volume 1: Song of the Soul: 



https://www.amazon.com/Mompou-Song-Soul-Complete-Songs/dp/B00I2UW1IO

--Volume 2: 




https://www.classicstoday.com/review/marta-matheus-beguiling-mompou-songs/

Other sopranos that have recorded this repertory, who you might wish to sample as well, include the great Spanish soprano, Victoria de los Angeles, here with the composer accompanying her at the piano: 



, 
& more recently, Isabel Monar: 



.

https://www.amazon.com/Mompou-Canco...G,B00000E4UT,B000002GTO,B000003XKI,B00004VXD8.

https://iro.uiowa.edu/esploro/outputs/doctoral/Federico-Mompou-a-style-analysis-of/9983776767402771

II. In English,

1. Samuel Barber:

--"Knoxville, Summer of 1915"--based on a prose-poem by the American writer, James Agee: 




2. Vaughan Williams:

--"On Wenlock Edge", a song cycle composed for tenor, piano, and string quartet. It is based on six poems by A.E. Houseman.

3. Benjamin Britten:

--Serenade for tenor, horn, and strings: 





--Seven Sonnets of Michelangelo: 




--Winter Words: 




4. Peter Warlock:

--"The Curlew": based on poems by W.B. Yeats. This beautiful song cycle was recommended a while back by Art Rock on another thread, & I've very much enjoyed getting to know this music, thanks again!:










5. John Tavener also wrote beautifully for the female voice: I especially like his 'other worldly' 1997 song, "Eternity's Sunrise", as sung by Patricia Rozario: 




III. In Finnish,

1. Joonas Kokkonen:

--"Hades of the Birds": a song cycle for soprano & orchestra (1959), here sung by Monica Groop: 




I'd like to see recordings made of Kokkonen's other song cycles, but to my knowledge they've never been recorded:

--Three Songs to Poems by Einari Vuorela (1947)
--Illat Song Cycle (1955)
--Three Children's Christmas Songs (1956-58)

2. Leevi Madetoja:

--Syksy (Autumn), Op. 68--a song cycle comprised of six songs: I know of two recordings & they're good, but I'm not super crazy about either:










IV. In Danish,

1. Poul Ruders--"Dreamland", for soprano, clarinet, and string quartet:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The English Songbook

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Julius Drake (piano)

trad.: The Turtle Dove
Britten: Down by the Salley Gardens
Browne, W D: To Gratiana dancing and singing
Delius: Twilight Fancies
Dunhill: The Cloths of Heaven, Op. 30/3
Finzi: Since we loved
Finzi: The dance continued
German: Orpheus with his lute
Grainger: Bold William Taylor
Grainger: Brigg Fair
Gurney: I will go with my father a-ploughing
Gurney: Sleep
Parry: No longer mourn for me
Quilter: Come away, death
Quilter: Now sleeps the crimson petal, Op. 3 No. 2 (Tennyson)
Somervell: To Lucasta, on Going to the Wars
Stanford: La Belle Dame sans merci (John Keats) (1877)
Stanford: My love's an arbutus (Old Irish air)
Vaughan Williams: Linden Lea
Vaughan Williams: Silent Noon
Warlock: Cradle Song
Warlock: Jillian of Berry
Warlock: Rest, sweet nymphs


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ina Boyle: Songs

Paula Murrihy (mezzo), Robin Tritschler (tenor), Ben McAteer (baritone), Iain Burnside (piano)

Boyle, I: A Mountain Woman Asks for Quiet that her Child May Sleep
Boyle, I: A Soft Day, Thank God!
Boyle, I: A Song of Enchantment
Boyle, I: A Song of Shadows
Boyle, I: All Souls' Flower
Boyle, I: Blessing
Boyle, I: Dust
Boyle, I: Eternity
Boyle, I: Five Sacred Folksongs of Sicily
Boyle, I: Have You Heard News of My Boy Jack?
Boyle, I: Himself and his Fiddle
Boyle, I: Longing
Boyle, I: Looking Back
Boyle, I: Roses
Boyle, I: Since thou, O Fondest and Truest
Boyle, I: Sleep Song
Boyle, I: The Bringer of Dreams
Boyle, I: The Joy of Earth
Boyle, I: The Last Invocation
Boyle, I: The Stolen Child
Boyle, I: They Went Forth
Boyle, I: Three Songs by Walter de la Mare
Boyle, I: Two Christmas Songs


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SCHUMANN: Dichterliebe *(Sung in English)* / Romances / SCHUMANN, C.: 3 Romances

Thomas Stumpf (piano), Jean Danton (soprano)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Martinu: The Months - Songs 2

Jana Wallingerová (mezzo-soprano) & Giorgio Koukl (piano)

Martinů: Early Of A Morning I Am Out A-Weeding, H.49
Martinů: Easter Carol, H.230
Martinů: I Love Old Parks, H.79
Martinů: In The Garden At The Roost, H.77
Martinů: Keep On Kissing, Love, H.27
Martinů: Long Ago, H.69
Martinů: Pastel, H.8
 Martinů: The Fiery Man, H.71
Martinů: The Months, H.135
Martinů: The Sleeper, H.19
Martinů: The Winter Night, H.26
Martinů: Three Songs for the Red Seven Cabaret, H. 129
Martinů: Balada Letní
Martinů: Bar
Martinů: Havírská
Martinů: Two Songs, H.21


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Songs of Olden Times
Estonian Folk Hymns and Runic Songs

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8033795--songs-of-olden-times#related


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Well the youtube clips have stopped. Now we can all just look at the pretty pictures. Very edifying I'm sure.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

What about contributing something with interesting or edifying content instead of complaining about lack of content in other posts which has even less content...?
I fear the thread has to become a bit nichey from the beginning by excluding one of the main languages of Lieder, German, and thus most of the major composers in the genre. But I mentioned this already further above.


----------



## Alinde (Feb 8, 2020)

Art Rock said:


> So German and French songs are not asked for.
> 
> Some English/American songs and song cycles very much worth hearing (imho):
> 
> ...


Yes, and Butterworth's "A Shropshire Lad"


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Teresa Berganza: Spanish Songs

Teresa Berganza Juan Antonio Alvarez-Parejo

Granados: 6 Spanish Dances
Granados: Tonadillas: No. 4, El majo discreto
Granados: Tonadillas: No. 6, El majo timido
Granados: Tonadillas: No. 11, El tra la la y el punteado
Guridi Bidaola: Seis Canciones Castellanas
Toldrà: Seis Canciones
Turina: El Fantasma, Op. 37 No. 5 (from Canto a Sevilla)
Turina: Farruca (from Triptico, Op. 45)
Turina: Poema en forma de canciones (5), Op. 19
Turina: Saeta
Turina: Saeta en forme de Salve a la Virgen de la Esperanza, Op. 60

Spanish songs.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Russian Songs

Verena Rein (soprano), Jascha Nemtsov (piano)

Lourié: Deux Berceuses
Lourié: Greek Songs
Lourié: Suite Japonaise
Lourié: The Rosary
Shostakovich: Six Romances on Texts by Japanese Poets, Op. 21
Zaderatsky: 9 Selected Songs

All sung in Russian


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Isaac Albeniz: Complete Songs

Adriana Gonzalez, Inaki Encina Oyon

Albéniz: ¿De dónde vengo ...?
Albéniz: A song (Love comes to all!)
Albéniz: A song of consolation
Albéniz: Amor, summa injuria
Albéniz: Art thou gone for ever, Elaine?
Albéniz: Barcarola, Op. 23
Albéniz: Besa el aura que gime blandamente
Albéniz: Chanson de Barberine
Albéniz: Counsel
Albéniz: Crepuscule
Albéniz: Cuando sobre el pecho inclinas
Albéniz: Del salón en el ángulo oscuro
Albéniz: Home
Albéniz: Il tuo sguardo
Albéniz: In en est de l'amour
Albéniz: In sickness and health
Albéniz: La lontananza
Albéniz: May-Day song
Albéniz: Me ha herido recatándose en la sombra
Albéniz: Morirò!!
Albéniz: Paradise regained
Albéniz: Separated!
Albéniz: T'ho riveduto in sogno
Albéniz: The caterpillar
Albéniz: The gifts of the Gods
Albéniz: The retreat
Albéniz: To Nellie
Albéniz: Tristesse
Albéniz: Una rosa in dono
Albéniz: Will you be mine?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ute Lemper: Berlin Cabaret Songs

Sung in English

Ute Lemper (mezzo-soprano), Jeff Cohen (piano)

Matrix Ensemble, Robert Ziegler

Goldschmidt, B: The washed-up lover
Holländer: Chuck Out The Men
Holländer: Eine kleine Sehnsucht
Holländer: Ich weiß nicht, zu wem ich gehöre
Holländer: Münchhausen
Holländer: O just suppose
Holländer: Raus mit den Männern!
Holländer: Sex Appeal
Holländer: Wir wollen alle wieder Kinder sein!!
Holländer: Zieh Dich aus, Petronella!
Nelson, Rudolf: A little Attila
Nelson, Rudolf: Peter Peter, Komm Zu Mir Zuruck!
Spoliansky: Das Lila Lied
Spoliansky: I am a vamp
Spoliansky: It's all a swindle
Spoliansky: Maskulinum-Femininum
Spoliansky: The Lavender Song
Spoliansky: The Smart Set
Spoliansky: Wenn Die Beste Freundin Mit Der Besten Freundin
Spoliansky: When the special girlfriend


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Finnish Songs

Kirsi Tiihonen (soprano), Satu Salminen (piano)

Kuula: Aamulaulu, Op. 2 No. 3
Kuula: Epilogi, Op. 6 No. 2
Kuula: Imandran laulu, Op. 30c No. 4
Kuula: Jääkukkia, Op. 24 No. 2
Kuula: Kesäyö kirkkomaala, Op. 6 No. 1
Kuula: Lauantai-ilta, Op. 24 No. 1
Kuula: Marjatan laulu, Op. 8 No. 2
Kuula: Purjein kuutamolla, Op. 31a No. 1
Kuula: Sinikan laulu, Op. 16a No. 1
Kuula: Sinipiika, Op. 23 No. 1
Kuula: Suutelo, Op. 8 No. 1
Kuula: Syystunnelma, Op. 2 No. 1
Kuula: Tuijotin tulehen kauan, Op. 2 No. 2
Kuula: Tule armaani, Op. 29a No. 1
Kuula: Vanha syyslaulu, Op. 24 No. 3
Kuula: Yö nummella, Op. 24 No. 4
Madetoja: Syksy-sarja (autumn song cycle), Op. 68


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Patrick Hawes - Song of Songs

Elin Manahan Thomas (soprano)

Conventus & English Chamber Orchestra, Patrick Hawes

Hawes, P: O Lord Our Governor
Hawes, P: Perfect Love
Hawes, P: Song of Songs
Hawes, P: The Lord's Prayer
Hawes, P: The Vauday Part Songs
Hawes, P: Toccata
Hawes, P: When Israel was a Child


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The thread starter has not been seen since the day of registration, and as already remarked, the topic was indeed quite constrained as defined by the OP, for his/her personal reasons. There are already plenty of other threads about Lieder without such restrictions. I don't think this is a thread worth having bumped to the top every single day for one more cover that no-one reacts to. I'm closing it.


----------

